# Plasma Screen



## mrc (21 Apr 2007)

Hi People,

I am looking to buy a 42 inch plasma screen to hang on the chimney bresast in my living room.

When I went looking for 1 in Harvey Normans in Swords.. couldnt decide as they were so so many of them available.

Any recommendations ??


----------



## priscilla (21 Apr 2007)

hi mrc, I know it's off the point a little but I was told plasma screens were not suitable to be placed above a fireplace due to the heat rising from the heatsource. Don't know if it's true or not but it may be worth checking out.


----------



## mrc (21 Apr 2007)

Hi Priscilla,

I have checked out about putting a plasma above the fireplaceand am happy to do so after researching it.

http://www.practical-home-theater-guide.com/plasma-over-the-fireplace.html

Cheers,
MrC


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2007)

Moved from Homes & Gardens.

MrC, you will shorten the life of a plasma placing it above a heat source, how significantly depends on how often you have the fire going.

To narrow down recommendations, what is your budget and what size screen are you looking for? 
Leo


----------



## mrc (23 Apr 2007)

Hi Leo,

Budget of about 2000 euro and screen size 42 inch.

Just so many out there !


----------



## StoryBud (23 Apr 2007)

Don't Buy Plasma.

The Technology is dead, picture fades over time. 
Sony are stopping making them (Plasma) as there have been massive advances in the production of LCD.
Buy an LCD instead. Sony Bravia are good.

Cheers

StoryBud


----------



## mrc (23 Apr 2007)

Cheers StoryBud,

Mrs. MrC saw a luvverly LCD in Hardley Normals there last week.. 42 inch screen think it was a philips.

Just got meself the What Palsma magazine... flick thru it at lunch..

all recommendations greatfully received !


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2007)

StoryBud said:


> Don't Buy Plasma.
> 
> The Technology is dead, picture fades over time.
> Sony are stopping making them (Plasma) as there have been massive advances in the production of LCD.
> ...


 
Not quite true. The LCD versus plasma debate has been done to death, but plasma is still winning on most fronts, particularly price, contrast and fast moving sceens. LCD is catching fast, but at a premium.

As for the picture fading over time, that's true, but depending on panel quality takes in the region of 60,000 viewing hours before it becomes a real issue.

Panasonic are generally regarded as producing the best plasmas, check out the plasma forum on [broken link removed] for reviews.
Leo


----------



## mrc (23 Apr 2007)

Thanx for that Leo.

some nice LCDs and Plasmas in the What Plasma Magazine!

Defo getting a 42 inch...... not sure now whether a plasma or LCD..


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2007)

Pick the best one of each. Sit down and look at the specs such as contrast, brightness, resolution, viewing angle, response times, etc. Then look at features such as number of SCART and HDMI sockets, does it have an integrated digital tuner, etc.

Chances are there'll be a clear winner, probably the best looking one  
Leo


----------



## procus (23 Apr 2007)

Plasma are far better than lcd. log onto avforums and look out for panasonic plasmas, seem to be the best. Did a lot of research and the new panasonic pv 70 seems to be the business, they seem to have sorted the problems they were having with the previous pv60.  

also log onto panasonics website and they do a compare of plasmas v lcd and plasmas wins hands down , and panasonic make both! 

Best of luck


----------



## gebbel (23 Apr 2007)

procus said:


> Plasma are far better than lcd.


 
This is a very generalised comment to make, and I have seen no firm opinions that would back you up. Both Plasma and LCD TVs have their own advantages and disadvantages e.g Plasmas can suffer from the "burn in effect" while LCDs don`t. You have a wider selection of larger-size TVs with plasmas (though LCDs are catching up). Sony have discontinued their range of Plasma TVs in favour of LCD going forward. What does this suggest?

Personally I think LCD has more going for it, but that is only my opinion. Check out some interesting pointers [broken link removed]


----------



## mrc (23 Apr 2007)

May have just narrowed it down,
The Panasonic TH-42PX70PED looks nice indeed! PLASMA
The Philips 42PF5421/10 is the opposition! LCD


Feel free to vote !


----------



## harvey (24 Apr 2007)

[broken link removed]

This won best plasma in one of the main mags - not sure which one. I have seen it in the flesh and it is a great pice of tv. I would have no issues in buying from Richer Sounds or they will deliver for €30 I think. Oh yeah and I know someone that bought one at trade price for €2100 last week so it is a very good deal above.


----------



## rgfuller (24 Apr 2007)

harvey said:


> [broken link removed]


That's €2299 when you switch to euro, plus delivery is i believe €150 to the republic - so not a good deal for an old model.

Philips 42PF5421 42in LCD TV review : 
http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs/review/2006/11/18/Philips-42PF5421-42in-LCD-TV/p1
Powercity had the best price I could find.

Panasonic Panasonic TH-42PX70PED review :
[broken link removed]
Alliance Electric (Dublin) had the best price I could find.

Personally ended up buying an LG 42PX5D Plasma :
[broken link removed]


----------



## mrc (24 Apr 2007)

Panasonic looks very very nice indeed.


----------



## mrc (24 Apr 2007)

rgfuller said:


> That's €2299 when you switch to euro, plus delivery is i believe €150 to the republic - so not a good deal for an old model.
> 
> Philips 42PF5421 42in LCD TV review :
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/tvs/review/2006/11/18/Philips-42PF5421-42in-LCD-TV/p1
> ...


 
Did you buy from the net or from a shop ?


----------



## rgfuller (24 Apr 2007)

I bought from a shop and brought it home myself, when I added delivery from an internet store and subtracted a "deal" which I got from the shop (always worth bargaining - mention other shops nearby,etc) the price difference wasn't so great - indeed some shops had better prices than any irish/uk/euro retailer I could find - other shops charged 50% more for some of the models on my shortlist - it's worth doing a fair bit of research.

If you do buy one locally - bear in mind they are very large in their packaging, you may need a hatchback to get it home, plasma's should be transported upright - not sure about lcd's.


----------



## procus (24 Apr 2007)

gebbel said:


> This is a very generalised comment to make, and I have seen no firm opinions that would back you up. Both Plasma and LCD TVs have their own advantages and disadvantages e.g Plasmas can suffer from the "burn in effect" while LCDs don`t. You have a wider selection of larger-size TVs with plasmas (though LCDs are catching up). Sony have discontinued their range of Plasma TVs in favour of LCD going forward. What does this suggest?
> 
> Personally I think LCD has more going for it, but that is only my opinion. Check out some interesting pointers [broken link removed]


 
Agree should have preceeded that comment with in my opinion, but have to be honest have researched it for a long time and have an lcd and the quality is terrible even on a digital signal. Colours seem to run and dont look realistic, plasma to me seems to be the closest to CRT out there, Just stand in a shop and see if you can view plasma and lcd side by side. It is true both have advantages and disadvantages and plasma can suffer from screen burn but on reading a lot of threads on avforums , the new panasonic pv70 looks great, the px70 is the uk model with the digital freeview tuner. We have the one with the analogue tuner here.
That's the one i'd go for , but it's only my opinion!

http://www.plasma-lcd-facts.co.uk/


----------



## mrc (26 Apr 2007)

Decided

It's gonna be the Philips 5421 42' LCD

Reduced to 1299 !

mmmm Ps3 perhaps !


----------



## SOM42 (26 Apr 2007)

mrc said:


> Decided
> 
> It's gonna be the Philips 5421 42' LCD
> 
> ...


 
MRC if you don't mind me asking where did you get this price from? Also was there any particular shop you found better than all the rest for choice, advice and price? Don't really want to but off the internet for a number of reasons. SSIA due in soon and thinking about treating myself to a 42" also.


----------



## rgfuller (27 Apr 2007)

That's the price listed online (i.e. the shop price) with powercity.ie.

Though if you reserve/quote it online it drops to : €1221.96 !


----------



## mrc (27 Apr 2007)

SOM42 said:


> MRC if you don't mind me asking where did you get this price from? Also was there any particular shop you found better than all the rest for choice, advice and price? Don't really want to but off the internet for a number of reasons. SSIA due in soon and thinking about treating myself to a 42" also.


 

1299 at the following stores : 
Philips (corner of dmae street and georges street)
Power City
Harvey Norman


----------



## mrc (27 Apr 2007)

look what caught my attention in Harvey Normans while lookin at The LCDs at lunch

[broken link removed]

looks the business... no messy runs of cables.

Anyone seen them around or know anyone that got 1 ?

Cheers


----------



## gebbel (27 Apr 2007)

mmmmmm.....I want that Yamaha!!!

How much was it in Harvey Norman`s??


----------



## mrc (27 Apr 2007)

quite sure it was 799


----------



## Frank (30 Apr 2007)

MRC 

Wher did you find that, looking at this soon meself. 

Frank


----------



## mrc (30 Apr 2007)

Harvey Normans in Swords had a few left in stock last week


----------



## Red (8 May 2007)

FYI - Panasonic are doing 5 years parts & warranty on the panasonic viera models just for May


----------



## chum (8 May 2007)

best plasma tv panasonic, just buy commercial monitor, no tuner inside,better  parts i..e for commercial use designed to last longer, best color in dark scenes no greys when it should be black. do not rate philips, sony over priced and poor picture quality. best thing about new panasonic plasma monitors you can change/upgrade imputs to avail of new tech.these monitors are used in airports to display info. panasonic 8uk 42,50,65 inch monitors. best hd picture and ed picture  without doubt.


----------



## decus (8 May 2007)

I've bought  Panasonic TH-42 PV 60 E last year, quite satisfied, great picture, ...


----------



## mrc (25 May 2007)

I've only gone and done it...

Ended up buying this LCD:

[broken link removed]

accompanied by this:

[broken link removed]

Neighbours Beware !!


----------



## kmelvin (25 May 2007)

Hi, I'm looking to buy that pair (Sharp 42" and Yamaha Sound projector).

The best price i've seen so far is in Powercity - €1799 (LCD) & €699 (Projector).

How much and where did you buy these?

Thanks
K


----------



## mrc (25 May 2007)

I paid 1899 for the TV and 700 for the Yamaha...

I got a few quid off them as Mrs.MrC bought her all her "Neff" kitchen appliances at the same time....

Just waiting for them to be hooked up !


----------



## mrc (25 May 2007)

mrc said:


> I paid 1899 for the TV and 700 for the Yamaha...
> 
> I got a few quid off them as Mrs.MrC bought her all her "Neff" kitchen appliances at the same time....
> 
> Just waiting for them to be hooked up !


 
Oh and I bought them in Hardly Normal


----------



## kmelvin (25 May 2007)

Cool, think I'll do something similar with Powercity.

Let me know how the TV looks after you hook it up.

Thanks

K


----------



## mrc (25 May 2007)

From the reviews on the net and the magazine reviews...

This is a pretty cool TV


----------



## potnoodler (25 May 2007)

I've read on one of the AV sites that there has been cases of manufacturers refusing to honour warranties if the flat panel was over a fire place. So in the event do not admit to it being close to any heat source.


----------



## mrc (25 May 2007)

cheers for that piece of advice


----------



## kmelvin (29 May 2007)

To mrc,

How are you finding your new TV? Are you happy with the picture?

I'm thinking of getting a sound projector - have you tested yours out?

Thanks

K


----------



## mrc (29 May 2007)

not happy at all....

Went down to Harvey Normas today to see why my TV wasnt delivered at the weekend....
They've been on to their Sharp rep and they were told that the isnt enuff stock being produced by Sharps 2 new plants in the Uk at the moment..

Therefore he cant get any into Ireland at the moment (Harveys, Powercity and DID).... They dont know how long this will be the case for..

They asked me if I'd consider changing it for a different screen but I dont know.. they were showing me a 40 inch Samsung LCD with 3 HDMI ports on it for 400 cheaper.

What ye reckon I should do ??
Wait or change sets ?


----------



## kmelvin (29 May 2007)

Personally I'd wait.

Its a great tv. I wouldn't settle on a 40" after I had my mind set on a 42".

The Samsumg is cheaper for a reason - most probably the resolution.

The Sharp Resolution is high and will not need an upgrade for years.

Did you get the sound system or are you waiting for the tv?


----------



## mrc (29 May 2007)

I have the sound system but at the monent is sitting in its box with the LCD wall mount bracket..

Once I get my hands on the TV... they will all go up on the wall


----------



## kmelvin (30 May 2007)

If your still looking to buy in Harvey Normans, mention that
Powercity are selling it for €1799 and they should match that price.

Save yourself €100


----------



## elefantfresh (30 May 2007)

Did you see the new 42" on the aldi site? . Is it any good?


----------



## kmelvin (30 May 2007)

Its good value but the spec won't have a patch in the Sharp 42 inch.


----------



## mrc (31 May 2007)

mrc said:


> not happy at all....
> 
> Went down to Harvey Normas today to see why my TV wasnt delivered at the weekend....
> They've been on to their Sharp rep and they were told that the isnt enuff stock being produced by Sharps 2 new plants in the Uk at the moment..
> ...


 


still nuttin


----------



## kmelvin (1 Jun 2007)

Have you checked with Powercity directly to see if they are having the same delays?


----------



## mrc (1 Jun 2007)

yeah, after sending them a message from their site,  they called back and told me they have none but can order 1 in for me.


----------



## mrc (4 Jun 2007)

now being told it should be in during the week...

Here's hopin'


----------



## kmelvin (5 Jun 2007)

Cool, let us know how you get on.


----------

